# National Community Activists Network - 19 July 2012 London



## Prince Rhyus (Jun 14, 2012)

See http://nationalcan.ning.com/page/natcan-and-ncia-conference-london-19th-july - anyone going?


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Jun 14, 2012)

Well A World to Win are delivering the key note speech so I'm sure it will be awesome.



(AWtW are one of the splintery rumps of the old Workers Revolutionary Party)


----------



## belboid (Jun 14, 2012)

Held at a centre with space for 150 people. For small and perfectly formed community activists only, then


----------

